# Another Intel raid failure...



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Working at a clients for the last couple of days trying to recover from a disaster... This is the second time now, something similar happened last year. 

The SRCZCRX SCSI raid controller collapsed again, and this time killed both drives in the mirror and dropped one drive off the raid 5. Managed to get windows xp (nothing else would install afterward) installed to an IDE hard drive long enough to get all the data off the raid 5 but the data on the mirror hasn't been retrieved as of yet. I'm at wits end. Before anyone asks, they are plugged into a pair of liebert UPS units and the server has redundant power supplies.

They have a quantum lto tape backup that they feed religiously daily, and backup exec but it hasn't been backing up properly for a while now and nobody has been checking the logs. 

There is one sql database that I need to retrieve off the mirror - but everything i've tried so far hasn't worked. Does anyone know of a software package (free or paid) that can discover partitions and have any chance of recovery?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

We've used Stellar Phoenix quite succesfully.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I have always used Runtime software

http://www.runtime.org/

http://www.runtime.org/raid.htm


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, neither of those worked... they are sending the drives out for recovery. all they need is the one database


----------

